# Trump rallies against Cuomo, New York gun control......



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thousands of gun rights supporters rallied outside New York's Capitol Tuesday to call for the repeal of gun control measures championed by Gov. Andrew Cuomo, which they intend to use as a rallying cry in the fall elections.
http://news.yahoo.com/trump-rallies-against-cuomo-york-gun-control-204648334.html


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*'"We are far from done," said Alex Dubroff, the leader of the upstate chapter of Moms Demand Action for Gun Sense in America.'*

Well gee. That comes as no surprise. They will be done in their minds when we, and the nation created by greater men, are and is done.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nazi's. I'm glad I'm outta there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369:


> "Nazi's. I'm glad I'm outta there."


Wouldn't it be great if every New Yorker who believes in a "Constitutional Republic" left that shit hole? There would be no one left to pay the bills, and the ones that are left can wallow in it. God, I'd love to see that happen! Just wait and see what happens when DeBlasio succeeds in driving the financial industry out of New York City. What fools!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Every time I see that commercial on tv in regards to NY wanting you to move there and start a business, I have to laugh.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Paratrooper:


> "Every time I see that commercial on tv in regards to NY wanting you to move there and start a business, I have to laugh."


Makes me want to puke. They're only going to tax the businesses that are already there more, to make up for the 10 year tax breaks that they are granting to new businesses. Forcing established businesses to pack up and leave. After 10 years those new businesses will also pack up and move. This is how Progressive governments operate, they have no freaking idea of the ramifications of their programs. There is no way in Hell that the State of New York is going to go without all that tax revenue. Besides "Ill Duce", "Little Ceasar" whatever you want to call him, Cuomo already stated that people that don't think like him are not welcome in New York State. I'll venture to say that most business owners tend to be Republican and believe in free enterprise. Why the Hell would they want to relocate there? Free enterprise is an anathema to the Progressive way of thinking. One of the biggest reasons that the State of New York has lost more people and businesses than any other state in the country. Seriously, you can't make this stuff up. It's amazing that people vote for them and keep them in power into perpetuity.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Its not amazing at all, its called welfare. 2nd highest rate in the nation.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hammer1:


> "Its not amazing at all, its called welfare. 2nd highest rate in the nation."


Wouldn't it be great if only taxpayers could vote?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"But state leaders may not need to worry. New York voters support the law by a 2-to-1 margin, according to a poll released last month by Siena College" 

Not that I trust or believe many polls, but the problem starts with the people who elect and re-elect the ones behind the safe act law. You get what you vote for.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> RK3369:
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if every New Yorker who believes in a "Constitutional Republic" left that shit hole? There would be no one left to pay the bills, and the ones that are left can wallow in it. God, I'd love to see that happen! Just wait and see what happens when DeBlasio succeeds in driving the financial industry out of New York City. What fools!


It would be great with one exception. People in the northeast who move South tend to take their northeast ideas with them instead of leaving them at their border (ref: Florida and Northern Virginia). Now I would hope gun folks wouldn't do this but I won't hold my breath. I want to keep the South, the South.

I would say the same thing if I lived in Cape Cod and worried about an infusion of people from, say, Tennessee and Alabama. There is much to love and enjoy about the unique culture, heritage, and traditions of the many areas of the nation. I'd like to see it stay that way.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman said:


> hammer1:
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if only taxpayers could vote?


There was a time when only property owners could vote. Think they knew something?

(yes, I know one of the underlying reasons for this)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> "But state leaders may not need to worry. New York voters support the law by a 2-to-1 margin, according to a poll released last month by Siena College"
> 
> Not that I trust or believe many polls, but the problem starts with the people who elect and re-elect the ones behind the safe act law. *You get what you vote for.*


Throughout out history, this has been true. People get the government they both want and deserve. When later they look around and wonder why and what has happened, they only have themselves to blame. Nazi Germany is a prime example but certainly by no means alone in this.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Denner:


> "But state leaders may not need to worry. New York voters support the law by a 2-to-1 margin, according to a poll released last month by Siena College"


The "2" are New York City and it's surrounding suburbs. The "1" are upstate. California, and Illinois are in the same situation. As "hammer1" so aptly stated "*it's called welfare*". Then you have the large influx of foreigners, mainly from third world countries who have very little understanding of American history nor do they want to. I've been to both Chicago and New York City it's as if you were in a foreign country. Los Angeles is also that way, San Francisco is a lost cause, I never have nor ever will set foot in those places or California for that matter even though it's right across the border from me.


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

If only the following could vote and voter must be each, not just 1 of the following..........we would possibly live in a near Utopia country, near.....
Taxpayers
Land or home OWNERS
working with valid W2 or retired, legit retired.
U.S. citizen

No, minimum wage earners that do NOT own a house or land can not vote. They are either under 18 or too dumb to have a job that pays more than minimum wage, sorry.

Obviously it'll never happen.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> "Now I would hope gun folks wouldn't do this but I won't hold my breath."


I don't think you have to worry about the "gun folks" moving south. It's been my experience that the "gun folks" that have moved to Arizona from other states, even the most notorious anti gun states do not want to change a thing. For many it is one of the main things that got them to move here. "Constitutional Conservatives" will always be "Constitutional Conservatives" no matter where they come from, I love 'em all, welcome them all and want them to be my neighbors. It will guarantee that Arizona will remain a "Red" pro 2nd Amendment state. Correct me if I'm wrong, but Virginia is becoming more Democratic because of the influx of "Progressives" because of and to the D.C. area and tend to have that mindset. Pennsylvania also has the same problem being close to New York City. It would seem to me that you should welcome more of the "gun folks" from other parts of the country. McAuliffe might never have become governor if a few thousand people who think like us moved there. If Virginia is becoming more Democratic you desperately need more "Conservatives", where they come from should be irrelevant.


> "There is much to love and enjoy about the unique culture, heritage, and traditions of the many areas of the nation. I'd like to see it stay that way."


Unfortunately many of those areas are too "Progressive" and have too much influence in our presidential elections which determines who gets lifetime appointments to our federal courts, the most important of which is the Supreme Court. Heritage and culture aside, there is not too much to love about those areas. My hope is that as many "Constitutional Conservatives" as possible leave those areas which will greatly diminish their political power.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

desertman;

Yes the influence of foreigners* in the Virginia political picture has definitely changed the direction of our state. The Northern Virginia area and the Tidewater are most responsible for this; especially Northern Virginia. With a population of 2.6 million people, NOVA only has a native population of around 20%, the rest being foreigners*. And since NOVA is the wealthiest part of the nation, it attracts people from all over like flies to a flame.

* Foreigner = in this context, those not native to the state.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy:


> "And since NOVA is the wealthiest part of the nation, it attracts people from all over like flies to a flame."


Yeh, but I thought only Republicans are filthy rich, while the Democrats are the poor and downtrodden? If that were the case Virginia would be getting "Redder". What a bunch of horse shit! Wealthy Democrats are only generous with other peoples money. Just like the Clinton's they seem to gravitate to the wealthier parts of the country, crying about how much they care for the poor but choose not to live amongst them. Makes you want to vomit.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Bottom line, the gun culture HAS to stick together. Like desertman said, NYC is the problem here, western ny especially southern is conservative. We dont have enough votes to make a difference in state elections. I was born in southern PA., love it there, but the wife wont leave her family. And gun people northern or southern are the same, spent a long time in the south, we are seperated by a common language.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

hammer1:


> "Bottom line, the gun culture HAS to stick together"


Absolutely! It doesn't matter where you come from, or what race color, creed or gender, the only thing that's important is how you think.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

The libs are taking over the cities, all over the country. Democrats are rich when its convenient, and poor , when its convenient. Usually around election time, ive read that they are coming strong in some southern cities. Honestly, if we lose the south, we could lose everything.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

hammer1 said:


> The libs are taking over the cities, all over the country. Democrats are rich when its convenient, and poor , when its convenient. Usually around election time, ive read that they are coming strong in some southern cities. Honestly, if we lose the south, we could lose everything.


Ask the gay rights supporters to support gun rights. They are well organized


----------

